# Plushies/Stuffed Animals



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

So, being that this is a furry forum, I would expect that some of you own plushies and stuffed animals. What do you have? Show us or tell us.



I've got plushies of Bolt (1 medium, 1 large), Mittens, Rhino, Yoshi, Stitch, WALL-E (1 medium, 1 large), EVE (1 medium, 1 large), a husky, and my U's mascot. Some can be seen here.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

I have NONE.


----------



## Taralack (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Luca (May 20, 2010)

I don't have any. Even as a little child I didn't really like them.


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Here's one of my plushies:


----------



## Kazdrax (May 20, 2010)

A bajillion but they are packed away atm. I just have my Toothless doll with me.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 20, 2010)

I've got a husky, arctic fox, and whatever the orange foxes are called. :V


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Lots and lots of Dragons, Tails (Milesprower) , Antonio the fox puppet, Todd (foxandhound) thats about it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 20, 2010)

Kazdrax said:


> A bajillion but they are packed away atm. *I just have my Toothless doll with me.*


That, combined with your title creeps me out a little... :?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That, combined with your title creeps me out a little... :?



Hooray plushophilia.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

Get a 2nd large Bolt. My ex had one but got something on it and ruined it. ): It's good to have a spare.

inb4semen


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 20, 2010)

hmm i have a fox, shark and a bunch of beanie babies from when i was a kid


----------



## Kazdrax (May 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That, combined with your title creeps me out a little... :?


No, I'm not into that :roll:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 20, 2010)

Kazdrax said:


> No, I'm not into that :roll:


 I'm not here to judge...


----------



## Fay V (May 20, 2010)

lots of owls and bunnies from childhood. the ones i take everywhere are a bunny ive had since a baby, a panther, tiger cub, husky, and snowleopard cub.


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

Inb4 train wreck where people talk about fucking their plushies. 

I hate people.

On topic, I have a plushie. It's a leopard.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Two foxes (one red one arctic) a yoshi (childhood toy that I fucking loved), a murloc from WoW that goves MRRRRGRLGRGLRGLRGL one you squeeze it, and a wind rider cub, also from WoW.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Two foxes (one red one arctic) a yoshi (childhood toy that I fucking loved), a murloc from WoW that goves MRRRRGRLGRGLRGLRGL one you squeeze it, and a wind rider cub, also from WoW.



(..../
.)../

I knew you had plushies but a murloc? Heckler...


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> (..../
> .)../
> 
> I knew you had plushies but a murloc? Heckler...


Don't judge.


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm not here to judge...



Have you ever seen the way reptiles stare at you?






They're judging your every move....


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Have you ever seen the way reptiles stare at you?
> They're judging your every move....


  *judge* *judge* *judge* *judge* *judge* *judge* ^..^


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

In before thread lock from derailment... or plushfucking.


----------



## Zontar (May 20, 2010)

Sometimes...late at night...I like to pretend my plushies suck my cock.

I, I'm sorry, I couldn't say that with a...straight face. 

Sometimes...late at night...I like to pretend that I'm sucking plushie cock.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Zontar said:


> Sometimes...late at night...I like to pretend my plushies suck my cock.



And there it is.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> And there it is.


Well you _are_ like, the most perverted person on the forums. It was inevitable that this would happen.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well you _are_ like, the most perverted person on the forums. It was inevitable that this would happen.



I'm not the one fucking my plushies.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 20, 2010)

Wait, wait... I got one...


I have this stingray plushie and we play Crocodile Hunter then I let it penetrate me. 

Am I funny too?


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm not the one fucking my plushies.


Liar.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 20, 2010)

I had several pikachus and jigglypuffs from my pokemon craze days (fuck you jigglypuff was the best character on that show >:[ ), a Garfield and some random other stuffed animals I would win at carnivals and stuff.

We also used to have this huge fucking dog plush, it was about 4 ft long and really floppy.  My brother and I would practice wrestling moves on it when we weren't beating the shit out of each other.  Then our dog eventually got to it and tore it to shit, but we kept it because she loved playing with that thing.

And Fuzzy is in no way the most perverted.  He's jsut kinda the most open and blunt.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Liar.



No, you see, because they haven't made a Ratchet plush yet.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No, you see, because they haven't made a Ratchet plush yet.


Done.

I'm done.

Game-fucking-Over.

Let's see what other threads are interesting tonight.


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No, you see, because they haven't made a Ratchet plush yet.


http://th179.photobucket.com/albums/w313/crizlaura/plushies/th_ratchet_quarterjpg.jpg


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

Guilty. I have alot of pug stuffies.

-Takes them all and runs away-


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Done.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> ...



I knew you'd like that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> http://th179.photobucket.com/albums/w313/crizlaura/plushies/th_ratchet_quarterjpg.jpg



That poor plushie..

Lucky it, Fuzzy has to clean his monitor first.


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Done.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> Game-fucking-Over.


You were fapping to the idea of a ratchet plushie?


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You were fapping to the idea of a ratchet plushie?


So, you can read his thoughts?


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

TishPug said:


> So, you can read his thoughts?


Fuzzy mentioned a ratchet plushie, and H&K finished. Not much to figure out there.


----------



## flamingosrule (May 20, 2010)

I got some flamingos and a ton of others that I got from the gift shop at the zoo.


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fuzzy mentioned a ratchet plushie, and H&K finished. Not much to figure out there.


Touche.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 20, 2010)

I'm resisting the temptation to "inb4lock," I really am. 


Anyways, I do have some plushies around here somewhere... I think. Had a shitload when I was a little kid, and there's no way we could have gotten rid of all of them (It would be logistically impossible I swear)


----------



## darzoz (May 20, 2010)

I've got this one cat plushie thing, and this other webkinz (or however it's spelt) cat, and a wabafet plushie, and a rayquaza plushie, and latios and latias plushies, and a buneary plushie, and a suitcase cramed full of beanie babies I got when I was a kid, got like one each year untill I was 9 or some thing. Holly crap, where did those come from? I just noticed like three large beanie babie/plushie dog things on the top shelf of my shelf. (Covers one entire wall of my room the shelf does.)
....
EDIT: Oh, and a plushie shaped like e coli.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 20, 2010)

Have a good plushie collection my self. No pics of them as right now.
Do have a pic of these tho. :3

Had to do some seraching to find adult sized ones but i did


----------



## Syradact (May 20, 2010)

I've got a dragon guarding my stereo, actually the second because the first one was ruined by a fire. A really soft crocodile from Ueno Zoo survived the same fire. A big Appaloosa horse that was my mother's is pretty important to me.  Some leftovers from childhood are a sea turtle from Santa Cruz, a small bean-filled green lizard "Lizzy," and a unique black cat that's hard to describe...small, round, tiny face and whiskers on top, and a tail. The best plushies have stories behind them!

Then there's the Mario stuff...a big koopa troopa, Mario Kart 64 plushies, etc etc mostly to decorate the game collection.

Had soooo much more when I was a kid. I used to have imaginary tea parties with a bunch of cat plushies. Small wonder I turned out gay...

At least I never got into beanie babies...those folks are scary.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Here's one of my plushies:



lol Awesome.  Hi-Nu Gundam <3

I got three plastic reptiles.  Two alligators and a pvc monitor lizard.  About as plushie as I got.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So, being that this is a furry forum, I would expect that some of you own plushies and stuffed animals. What do you have? Show us or tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got plushies of Bolt (1 medium, 1 large), Mittens, Rhino, Yoshi, Stitch, WALL-E (1 medium, 1 large), EVE (1 medium, 1 large), a husky, and my U's mascot. Some can be seen here.




Most of mine are squirrel plushies. I have three skunk plush toys Stella, Pepe and flower. a couple of foxes and a raccoon. I also have Hammy! lol


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 20, 2010)

I have one, tired old lobster. His name is Lennon/Lenin (I never decided how to spell it. Maybe Lynnon). I spilled pudding on him though and I need to clean him off.


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2010)

A skelekitty, a husky, a chipmunk, a bunny, a fox, a moose with a gay pride pin stuck in one of the antlers, and a tiger

Those are the ones I have in my room atm


----------



## Bir (May 20, 2010)

I own too many plushies to count. x.x;;

I used to buy only cat plushies, but now I have species ranging all over the board. The newest addition was a polar bear, which came with an informational CD, AND it was made out of recycled products. It's so soft. XD

My boyfriend keeps buying Fennec fox plushies, so I've got a few of those, too. XP


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 20, 2010)

http://d.facdn.net/art/ibuuyk/1264287691.ibuuyk_ron_the_fox.png


----------



## Browder (May 20, 2010)

No. Had them and got rid of them when I was ten. Thought they were girly.


----------



## VoidBat (May 20, 2010)

I quit collecting plushies when I was four.


----------



## Bandit Braith (May 20, 2010)

I'd rather not list the giant abnormally large ammount for an 18 year old boy of stuffed animals I have in my room....


----------



## Kazdrax (May 21, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> I'd rather not list the giant abnormally large ammount for an 18 year old boy of stuffed animals I have in my room....


What? Like 30? 60? 100?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2010)

Had lots up until my early teens, but of course I don't hang around with them anymore.

I haven't really found any plushies that have caught my eyes lately, maybe I'm just getting too old for them. And there's the fact that plushies of videogame and cartoon characters are very uncommon here for some reason.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Sigh, i Miss my Beanie Babies collection. 

They were so cute...

And probably very valuable right about now...

~Mrow


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Sigh, i Miss my Beanie Babies collection.
> 
> They were so cute...
> 
> ...


i still have soo many of those things i could probably make a couple hundred by selling them  including my zodiac one and one of the first designs
200 posts yay!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 21, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> I'd rather not list the giant abnormally large ammount for an 18 year old boy of stuffed animals I have in my room....


 


Kazdrax said:


> What? Like 30? 60? 100?


 
I have a bunch as well. I'm to afrade to count all I have.
Wouldn't surprise me if i had over 100.



Werecatdawn said:


> Sigh, i Miss my Beanie Babies collection.
> 
> They were so cute...
> 
> ...


 
I still have a lot of these as well. Mostely 1st-3rd generation, all still have tags with tag protectors.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 21, 2010)

Nope, don't have any.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 21, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> I'd rather not list the giant abnormally large ammount for an 18 year old boy of stuffed animals I have in my room....



Bah, I'm a 26 year old male who has a bunch of them around. I will even confess that I fell asleep cuddling my stella skunk plush.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Bah, I'm a 26 year old male who has a bunch of them around. I will even confess that I fell asleep cuddling my stella skunk plush.


 
I'm 35 and cuddle with my near 3ft bedtime bear plush  and often cuddle with a 2ft Ducky from land before time :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 21, 2010)

Husky, Red Fox, Coyote, Arctic Fox, Grey Wolf, Scarlet Macaw, Swan, Flareon and Piplup. They're all up high, on shelves and bookcases. 
When I was five or so, I had a fox plush that went everywhere with me.


----------



## Tao (May 21, 2010)

A puppy, a kitty, a bunny, a football, a whale, and a salamander. =D


----------



## Ferretmon (May 21, 2010)

Saddly i haz none


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 21, 2010)

View attachment 10055

Dunno why it's rotated.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 21, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I'm 35 and cuddle with my near 3ft bedtime bear plush  and often cuddle with a 2ft Ducky from land before time :3


When my parents decided to pack the dolls away (during high school I believe), I switched to king sized pillows, certainly not as cuddly but less concerning. But now I have a large Toothless plush I curl up with and I'm 20 
I'll take toys when I get my own place, there are probably over a 100 or so.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 21, 2010)

That's about the only one I have, made it in the 5th grade.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 21, 2010)

I gave most of mine away to charity.

I only have the bigger/more expensive ones now. Or ones with sentimental value.

I still have a large river otter plush that makes a great pillow. Then there is the standing otter that is about 2 to 3 feet tall. I have some prize stuffed animals from amusement parks, many of which are dragons. My biggest stuffed animal is a 4 foot tall red dragon that was a prize.

I have a few fox plushies, a folks-man puppet Loch Ness Monster, a fairy dragon marionette, and a few high quality dragon plushies. I used to have so much more but then I gathered most up and dumped them off at the local CHKD store. I still think I have a wolf plush. It's got big googly eyes. I have a medium sized cat plushie, looks like some sort of a leopard.

EDIT: I also have a large puppet snake. That is not going anywhere. It's been all over Virginia as part of a theater/animal interaction group I was part of that went to different boys and girls clubs.  We couldn't make an actual snake costume, so a very large snake puppet filled the part nicely.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's about the only one I have, made it in the 5th grade.



you made that?

That's pretty good, I bet it has much sentimental value to you.

Mom got me a little blue teddy bear that has my name across it's front, that one has much sentimental value to me. She also bought me a Mole (as in the animal ) as a joke due to me being nicknamed moley/mole in school due to wearing glasses and having soft black hair. Or so I was told.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's about the only one I have, made it in the 5th grade.



Wow, that is really good for homemade. I didn't realize it was at first.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 21, 2010)

Toraneko said:


>


Holy Shit :0

On topic, I have none. Never had any either, come to think of it...


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

Some penguins, Simba form the lion king, a stingray, a cat, three dogs.

All different sizes and materials.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> So, being that this is a furry forum, I would  expect that some of you own plushies and stuffed animals. What do you  have? Show us or tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got plushies of Bolt (1 medium, 1 large), Mittens, Rhino, Yoshi,  Stitch, WALL-E (1 medium, 1 large), EVE (1 medium, 1 large), a husky,  and my U's mascot. Some can be seen here.



Yoshi. Awesome. Also, am I the only one to notice that Fuzzy is fucking sexy?


----------



## Melo (May 21, 2010)

Never owned a single one. 

I can understand why they appeal to people, but I never found a use for any myself. To me they just waste space and collect dust. I'd be partial to maybe a stuffed Ratchet for display.



Slyck said:


> Also, am I the only one to notice that Fuzzy is fucking sexy?



Maybe you should give him a bj.


----------



## sethisto (May 21, 2010)

I'd buy a Cynder one if it was well made.  

But otherwise I have 0.  I'm not really into toys.  My closet is all game systems/books/games.


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Maybe you should give him a bj.



EDIT: I shouldn't post when I'm this horny. I'd be b@'d so easily.


----------



## Mentova (May 21, 2010)

sethisto said:


> *I'd buy a Cynder one if it was well made.  *
> 
> But otherwise I have 0.  I'm not really into toys.  My closet is all game systems/books/games.



Really? I'd never guess...


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I'd buy a Cynder one if it was well made.


 I have one...... and im not gonna say what i did to it :3


----------



## Alstor (May 21, 2010)

I only have a dog and two Brutus Buckeyes.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 21, 2010)

Slyck said:


> EDIT: I shouldn't post when I'm this horny. I'd be b@'d so easily.



Oh now I'm curious about what you said.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 21, 2010)

I have a cat. It's real.


----------



## TeeJay the GolFaux (May 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So, being that this is a furry forum, I would expect that some of you own plushies and stuffed animals. What do you have? Show us or tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got plushies of Bolt (1 medium, 1 large), Mittens, Rhino, Yoshi, Stitch, WALL-E (1 medium, 1 large), EVE (1 medium, 1 large), a husky, and my U's mascot. Some can be seen here.


 
Uh... I got like... a dalmation and 2 little doggie plushies one white one tan. I like to believe the dalmation is like a guard and the 2 puppies watch his back. Then I got like yoshi (yay we got the same one...) a plushie that looks like a dragon that I call Magnolia that I imagine manifests my imaginary wings. A rainbow labrador(is that how its spelt? ) that is in dedication to my old neighbor Tim's dog named Raina which I call Raina and I believe she lives on in that plushie to watch over me! I have a basset hound that i havent given a name yet, lets call him Dopey cause he looks like hes stoned... I havent even given him a purpose in my imagination yet so i believe its just a plushie. Then I have a white pigeon with pink hair and a blue pigeon with black hair, to me they are just bird plushies free to fly wherever they wish.


----------



## Marietta (May 21, 2010)

I've got too many to count. I got a box full, two trash-bag fulls, some on my bed, and some in a plastic bag.

My favorite is Lucy, my stuffed gray bear that I've had since I was 2.
It was the only thing that ever really got me to shut up.

I also got my little sister's plushies as well - she didn't want most of them anymore.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 21, 2010)

I have a Spyro plushie and skunk plushies too :3


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

I have so many plushes actually.....

A giant polar bear (this thing is bigger than me)
like 4 wolfs
2 platypti?
and sooooooo many cats.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 21, 2010)

I have a BB crab, weirdest thing ever, a plushie with an exoskeleton and fur, its like some covered a crab in moss and stepped on it a few times.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I have a cat. It's real.


I have 4 cats, and they too are real

Oh yea, and I went to a candy store a week ago, and they had this huge husky plushie
I wanted it so much and they have wolves you can make at Build-A-Bear now too D':


----------



## TeeJay the GolFaux (May 21, 2010)

Please pass the plushie on the left hand side....


----------



## Armaetus (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Neoplushie...

Odd...

Yet so win...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 21, 2010)

TeeJay the GolFaux said:


> Please pass the plushie on the left hand side....



I wonder how many other people got this.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Neoplushie...
> 
> Odd...
> 
> Yet so win...


Back when Neopets was newer, I so wanted a Kacheek plushie
Because Kacheek is fucking adorable


----------



## Armaetus (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Neoplushie...
> 
> Odd...
> 
> Yet so win...



Costed me a pretty penny on Amazon..around $50..also he can talk.


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I have crabs.



Fix'd.



TeeJay the GolFaux said:


> Please pass the plushie on the left  hand side....



Musical Youth is the king.



Sauvignon said:


> I have a cat. It's real.


 
Liek me 2!!1



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I have a Spyro  plushie and skunk plushies too :3


 
Wow Spyro. That brings back memories!



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh now I'm curious about what you  said.



No you're not.



Werecatdawn said:


> Neoplushie...
> 
> Odd...
> 
> Yet so win...



People still use neopets?


Also thanks Alstor for the sig quote! =3


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 22, 2010)

I've this complex with my stuffed toys. I really imagine them into living creatures.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

I also have a man in a speedo, a cactus pup, a stress ball fish thing, and two army guys sitting on top of my TV :/

Oh yea, and a rubber duck in a graduation gown


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I also have a man in a speedo, a cactus pup, a stress ball fish thing, and two army guys sitting on top of my TV :/
> 
> Oh yea, and a rubber duck in a graduation gown



You're a chick you have no cactus.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 22, 2010)

I wish I had more nice stuffies. :[


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 22, 2010)

Kazdrax said:


> When my parents decided to pack the dolls away (during high school I believe), I switched to king sized pillows, certainly not as cuddly but less concerning. But now I have a large Toothless plush I curl up with and I'm 20
> I'll take toys when I get my own place, there are probably over a 100 or so.


 
I have a dragon pillow i use sometimes.
I tryed to get a toothless plush but stores were all sold out when I went to try to get one

I think one is never to old to curl up with a plushie :grin:
Now weather that person wants to or not is a different thing.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 22, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I have a dragon pillow i use sometimes.
> I tryed to get a toothless plush but stores were all sold out when I went to try to get one
> 
> I think one is never to old to curl up with a plushie :grin:
> Now weather that person wants to or not is a different thing.


Yea, it was quite an ordeal to get it, but got it at only $15 at Walmart. You could always look online but $60+ is steep (I would have paid that too).


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 23, 2010)

don't think i ever had a plushie. a teddy bear as a kid. then boys toys growing up.


----------



## Slyck (May 23, 2010)

I have (along with my last post) a slug that I made from a sock in 6th grade. Don't know if this counts.


----------



## Kreevox (May 23, 2010)

I got a sonic the hedgehog one, this tiny little fox in a black t-shirt that I hold in my hand while i sleep, and to follow in the steps of the dude on the first page, I got a V2 buster gundam and a V2 assault gundam models

I do want a chibi one of my fursona too


----------

